# "From Morning To Evening"



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My wife named this one "From Morning To Evening" due to wood going from light to dark. Tortuga normally gives me the names, but thought her name fit on this one this time. This vessel is Walnut and the shape came out spot-on from what I wanted when I started. Heavy gloss lacquer finish that came-out great also. 

This vessel has some spalting on the lighter wood and the light wood was really soft till I got it down to this diameter. Haven't measured, but is about 10" in diameter and I believe around 14" tall. Hollowed to 1/4" thickness throughout and the inside came out very smooth also.

This is my first project in a while and makes me ready to turn something else soon. The sawdust got to me on this one bad enough that I ordered a Trend Airshield Pro, so hopefully this will be easy to use and stop having to blow so much sawdust out of my nose and lungs from now on. It is supposed to be delivered here Friday.

Anyway, I really like this vase and just coudn't do it justice with my photos, but really looks better than the photos look. Enjoy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful 

Just a wonderful finish!


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Now that's wood turning, Mister... Great job. nice shape, nice finish.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks all! Even though I had this wood for a couple of years, sitting and waiting, I ran across a worm that was still alive in it while hollowing. He didn't make it though, haha. I filled all the holes with CA glue to fill holes and make smooth as well as a few cracks in the wood around the opening and the knots whick had some voids.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...that's a beauty, Dale.. 1/4" is cutting it mighty thin...LOL

Think I'll turn the naming over to yore bride.. Great name....

I hear ya on the dust...been turning a lot of pens lately and can tell the difference in my constant coughing...but I just can't handle all of the appliances hanging off my head while turning. Hard headed old fart I guess.:rotfl:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That is some nice work. I like it!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not so sure how I will like the shield either Jim. Don't even like to wear safety glasses but gonna give it a try anyhow. Still gonna need your name making though as this was her first and you have given me two so far. She just told me it looked like Morning To Evening, thus clicked a name.

Thanks all, this one was a pleasure to make.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful man! Your are a true craftsman!! Is that from the chunk of walnut i delivered a couple of years ago?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes Robert. You remembered! Yes, this is the second piece of that Walnut. The first was a project about two years ago. It had more grain patern and spaltingthan this piece, but the form on this one came out better. I had cut the big chunk into twp pieces and this was the seond. It turned better than the other because it was better balanced than the first which had a lot more light colored wood which is lighter and wanted to wobble more on the first one.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I was hoping you got some use out of that!! You sure do some beautiful work Dale!! Glad to see you back on the lathe again!!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I just don't understand how you can take a chunk of wood and create something as flabbergasting as that out of it!!!! WOW WOW


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WildThings said:


> I just don't understand how you can take a chunk of wood and create something as flabbergasting as that out of it!!!! WOW WOW


LOL..it is amazing ain't it ?? The real shocker will be if Dale has a picture of the nasty gnarled root he started with.. Takes a lot of imagination to see the hidden beauty in the raw material...

Dale...do ya have a pix of the raw wood on this or the other 'un.?? Would be interesting to folks to see...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*WOW OH WOW!!!! * That is just awesome!!! That finish is incredible...shape is perfect. I'll give it a 10 out of 10 stars! Like 'T' said...any pics of before and after?? Thanks for sharing. gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

As a matter of fact, I do have a photo of the wood prior to mounting on the lathe. i am on Toledo Bend with Ipad and will see if this works.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

This wood wasn't nothing terrible such as the project prior to this one. This was the start of the Oak Burl and wondered it would even make anything. Sorry for old projects stuff, but a reference of how things can appear and still have beauty.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now you're talkin' !!!

"Earth Shattered" if I remember correctly...

Kudos on both of 'em....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That was "Shattered Earth" and named by the Master, Tortuga!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job as always - keep up the good work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks again y'all. I now have a wild looking chunk of Mesquite that I haven't figured out how to make something with yet, but will figure it out soon and start on it. Thanks to Tom for that piece.


----------

